# do Burton boards and Flow bindings work well together?



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry i think i posted in wrong section can this be moved to the board talk?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i have a burton board with flow nxts...works fine...

but i havent heard good things about the fives, and you can get last years nxts for less then this years fives...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

so are fives not good bindings in general?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I used to ride a Burton Custom with the 5s, it was a great all around set up I thought. I probably rode that 10 or 20 times in all different conditions. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/9049-review-2008-flow-five-bindings.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

dam im second guessing my purchase now
should i just get some 08 missions too?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

c_82822 said:


> dam im second guessing my purchase now
> should i just get some 08 missions too?


its not that flows are bad, just the fives are...missions are probably better then the fives but your looking at the bottom of the bucket for bindings. if price is an issue just look online for last years stuff.

valuesports.com is where i bought mine..


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

FTR what I reviewed was the '08 the fives not the '09's. Honestly if they didn't have the stuck high back issue they would have been a lot better. IMo if you go flow get the higher end ones, I think they have ratchets starting at the M9's but check.
You could also consider the K2 auto for a good quick release alternative that is not rear entry


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Locking MINIratchet and Slike-Lock Strap Adjustment System 
thats what the fives have. is that alright?
same ratchet as on the nxts


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

my NXT's work great with my Burton Deuce, but I blew a heel strap at Mammoth last weekend, but I think it was all the tail butters I was trying :laugh:


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

c_82822 said:


> Locking MINIratchet and Slike-Lock Strap Adjustment System
> thats what the fives have. is that alright?
> same ratchet as on the nxts


It looks like the 2009 have metal ratchets instead of the cheap plastic things on the 08's , which should help considerably


----------

